# Truma Aqutherm EL query, only 500 watt?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I’ve got an Truma Aquatherm EL wet heating system. Works well but on electric only the toggle switch that cycles through 500/1000/2000 makes no difference. It’s always 500 watts, regardless of the hock up used.

Is the switch at fault or is there something else I‘ve missed? Manual all in German!

Thanks Dick


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

I had this exact same question when we first got our motorhome.

The switch is confusing because it only has one led in it and it is next to the 500w position and to make matters worse it looks as though there are leds next to the two other positions!

One thing we find is that if switched on to 2000w for extended periods of time it cuts out. There is a thermal cutout on the heating element.

If using the aquatherm with just electric I switch it onto 2000w to get it hot quicker then turn back to 1000w and it works lovely. My only 'complaint' about the system is that the circulating pump is a little bit noisy.

Here is a link to the Truma web page where you can get the instructions. http://dealer.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/gb/aquatherm/aquatherm.html


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I may be incorrect here, here we go.... the heating element (water heater) is a lower wattage (fixed wattage)... and its on the blow air heating the higher power elements are used for.. as I understand it on the C6002 EH which is different from the C6002EL


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Clive, Glandwr is talking about the Aquatherm EL - quite an unusual Truma product that is a central heating boiler to be connected to Alde convectors and radiant underfloor piping.

They only made it for about five years. It incorporates a 1900W burner and an electric immersion heater element that can be switched from 500W to 2000W.

It was designed to be an alternative solution to blown air heaters, excpet that Hymer seemed to fit it in addition to the Truma blown air!

Our Hymer has this Truma Aquatherm EL, a Truma Trumatic 6002 C EL and a further Truma Trumatic E2400 just for good measure! Not forgetting the reverse cycle air conditioner.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

That’s the one jonandjules. Thanks for the info., it does look as if there are two other LEDs there doesn’t it. Got the rest you mention as well. Not sure what you mean by “Not forgetting the reverse cycle air conditioner” though. Is it standard or an extra?

Dick


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

It seems crazy the way that switch has been made to look like it has three leds!

Reverse cycle air con - usually heat rejection is to the outside, but some units can be 'reverse cycled' whereby the role of the evaperator and condesnor are swapped resulting in 'coolth' being produced to the outside and heat rejection to the inside. Sometimes called heat pumps.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

If you've got one of those cheap plug in energy monitors you can easily check if the system is working.

I wasn't sure on ours, but this quickly proved that everything was working as it should be.


Andrew


----------

